# Bavaria yacht



## GiuliaP (Mar 1, 2012)

I am planing to buy and rent a Bavaria 50, can someone who is familiar with yacht charter inform me a little about the prices ?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there if you planning to to buy a Bavarian 50' , 2012 excellent condition will go probably around €494K. You can get a 2008 probably for €300K
To rent will depend how many people are in your group. and which month a date you planning to sell . Have fun


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Isn't that why Europe is in such a mess with so many people avoiding taxes?


----------

